# Ingi "Verzauberungen"



## Rezy87 (13. November 2008)

Heyho,
wollte fragen ob man neben der Ingi-Verzauberung noch eine weitere normale Verzauberung auf die Handschuhe machen kann, wenn man sich schon Hypergeschwindigkeitsbeschleuniger drauf gemacht hat.


----------



## ach was solls. (13. November 2008)

Ich glaube ja .. also wäre sonst doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rezy87 (13. November 2008)

ach schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja .. also wäre sonst doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



logik und blizzard gehen nicht immer zusammen einen weg ^^


----------



## Diabolus Dark (15. November 2008)

Normalerweise nicht. Die Ingi Verzauberung ist ja schon eine Permanente Verzauberung und 2 Permanente gingen noch nie. Da müsste Blizzard das kompllete System umgemodelt haben, was ich stark bezweifle.

100% sicher kann ich es Dir aber noch nicht sagen, bin noch nicht so weit, würd aber an Deiner Stelle eher davon ausgehen das die Ingi Verzauberung eine normale Verzauberung überschreibt.


----------



## ach was solls. (16. November 2008)

Sorry hab mich geirrt. Leider gibt es nur eine Verzauberung. 

Ben


----------



## yodango (18. November 2008)

ach schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja .. also wäre sonst doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Rezy87 schrieb:


> logik und blizzard gehen nicht immer zusammen einen weg ^^




hehe^^


----------



## Schleppel (19. November 2008)

leider nicht, damit werden die auf den "normlen" verzauberungs items hinfällig......gürtel geht noch^^


----------



## dUneking (19. November 2008)

aber geht denn das sockel-upgrade welches schmiede für gürtel herstellen können zusammen mit einer der ingi erweiterungen?


----------



## Xandars (24. November 2008)

was ich mich auch frage ob alle ingi vz bop sind.. es steht nicht bei allem im tooltip drinnen

bei der hyperhandschuhverzauberung stehts nicht drinn im gegensatz zu den raketenwerfern in den handschuhen


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=54998

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=54999


----------

